# AK build kits



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

I heard that you can purchase an AK build kit online for a pretty fair price. Has anyone personally built one or know someone who has? Secondly is something like this legal? Any information would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I saw a report from a Huffington anti gun guy about this. He bought a kit and attneded a "build party" where ecperienced folks guided the attendees through the build process. All perfectly legal.

I don't know where one orders a kit from, but I'd be tempted if it was cheap enough.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Thats the same post I seen! I just don't know if I need welding tools to finish the job or if Im just better off buying something already built


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Most build kits do not include the receiver which is what you have to have the background check done (That's the part they consider to be the gun). some of the kits do not include everything like the barrel. It is legal to build but you are still going to have to go through the background check unless you got a buddy with a receiver laying around.

You can get 80% finished receivers that require no background check but unless you are very experienced finishing it I would not recommend it. after you have bought the Jigs and everything needed to finish it you are at the price of a pre assembled rifle. Also with a 80% they are technically non transferable unless you have your FFL.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> Most build kits do not include the receiver which is what you have to have the background check done (That's the part they consider to be the gun). some of the kits do not include everything like the barrel. It is legal to build but you are still going to have to go through the background check unless you got a buddy with a receiver laying around.
> 
> You can get 80% finished receivers that require no background check but unless you are very experienced finishing it I would not recommend it. after you have bought the Jigs and everything needed to finish it you are at the price of a pre assembled rifle. Also with a 80% they are technically non transferable unless you have your FFL.


Lots of questions answered in one concise post thanks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Building the receiver from bear stock or from scratch is not as easy they they try to make it look. Yes it can be done.
And as others said the so called 80% still not for everyone


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Vice President Biden let it slip out that in an effort to promote gun control, Eric Holder is ready to flood the US with Assault Rifles and then track who they go to. 
That'll work for sure!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

There are quite a few build parties for both AKs and ARs here. There is also a local advertising a metals "mill" service to turn your 80% into the real deal. Now am I to understand that is legal as long as you are not trying to sell it?


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ripon said:


> There are quite a few build parties for both AKs and ARs here. There is also a local advertising a metals "mill" service to turn your 80% into the real deal. Now am I to understand that is legal as long as you are not trying to sell it?


From my understanding that is not legal to have someone else finish your 80% the person that finishes it is suppose to be the owner and keep it. That would make him the manufacture. at 80% it is still considered a just a chunk of metal. If they are doing that without a FFL and without adding a serial number and not carrying a FFL they could get into some serious trouble.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ah that makes sense. He apparently rents the mill equipment to the end user. He is there and provides instruction. Heck of expensive, like $300 hr.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Ah that makes sense. He apparently rents the mill equipment to the end user. He is there and provides instruction. Heck of expensive, like $300 hr.


Now that seems to make more since, Still seems to be exessive but i guess that is the price you would have to pay to avoid a serial number and no background check.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for the information!


----------

